# Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers and Utilities



## AbdullahN (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

I have been having problems with my Vista and decided to switch to XP. Problem is that the drivers and utilities dvd I got from dell is for vista. Where can I get all the necessary drivers and utilities for XP on my inspiron 6400? Thanks.

AbdullahN


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NSPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid


----------



## AbdullahN (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks. I have downloaded the drivers. I still have a problem installing the Sigmatel audio driver. I recently removed the vista and did a clean install of xp. I cannot see the audio device in device manager. Do I have to install something before doing the sigmatel driver install? I thought the hardware would be automatically detected. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

